# Kann ich mit Java die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen?



## Ripper11 (22. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
kann ich mit Java die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen? Ich bekommen es mit der Methode
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd"); nicht hin. 
Und kann ich dann auch z.B. ein Button machen, der bei einem Klick in der geöffneten Eingabeaufforderung den Befehl "netstat" oder "ping" ausführt? Wenn ja, wie?


Noch was:
Warum bringt Eclipse bei dem Code die Fehlermeldung:"The method exec(String) in the type Runtime is not applicable for the arguments (JTextField)

JTextField eingabe = new JTextField ("Eingabe");
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(eingabe);

Liefert JTextField kein String zurück?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruss Fabi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. August 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 * 
 */
public class ShowCommandPromtExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        Process process = new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "cmd", "/C",
                "start", "cmd" }).start();
        System.out.println(process.waitFor());
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ripper11 (22. August 2006)

Tag
danke, das mit der Eingabeaufforderung hat funktioniert.


----------



## shutdown (23. August 2006)

> Warum bringt Eclipse bei dem Code die Fehlermeldung:"The method exec(String) in the type Runtime is not applicable for the arguments (JTextField)
> 
> JTextField eingabe = new JTextField ("Eingabe");
> Runtime.getRuntime().exec(eingabe);
> ...



Doch, macht's schon. Du musst ihn nur noch danach fragen.
JTextField hat dafür ne Methode, die glaube ich getText() heißt


----------



## Ripper11 (23. August 2006)

Tag,
jetzt gehts. Das mit der Methode getText() hat gestimmt.

DANKE

Gruß Fabi


----------

